# Towing Capacity Question



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Haven't been able to log in for a while, looks like I've got some catching up to do!

Have a question regarding the towing capacity of my '72 International Harvester 434 Diesel. I'm going to be fetching a load of crushed gravel (approx. 3/4-1 ton), and will be using a trailer that weighs approx. 1300 lbs on its own. Will the machine be able to handle this?

The amount of information I have been able to find on the topic has been less than stellar, so I was hoping that someone here may be able to guide me or provide me with the specs on the towing capacity of my "good 'ol puffer"

Thank you all!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well the rear lift is rated at 2979 lbs,so,towing 2000/2500 lbs should be ok.


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, will the power train be able to pull the weight?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would think the power train would handle it, more importantly, how are you brakes? If you get a load moving, you want to make sure you can get it stopped! Also make sure you are in the proper gear, for the load. It would be better to be in a gear that is too low and have the tractor hold the load, rather than being in a gear that is too high causing you to burn up brakes to control the load.
Another thing to think of when loading up your tractor for any purpose, if you are in a gear that is too high for the load, you run the risk of loading up the engine to the point that it may over heat. Keep your RPM up


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply . The brakes on the tractor are rarely used, as the majority of the time if I'm pulling a load on the roads, I'll decrease the throttle and use the engine to slow me down first before applying the brakes


----------



## zohaa (Oct 4, 2014)

very nice posts


----------

